# Alaska's F-16's great paint jobs!



## ThunderThud (Nov 19, 2008)

I was sent these pictures and wanted to share them with all of you!Enjoy8) !


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2008)

Those are awesome photos, Thud. But those are aggressor squadron colors. What gives?


----------



## ThunderThud (Nov 20, 2008)

Those Photographs were taken over MT.McKinley around Anchorage Alaska.The Tanker and F-16's are assigned to Eielson.The tanker belongs to the Alaska Air National Guard and the F-16's are part of the 363rd Fighterwing and are used as aggressor aircraft during 3 different exercises they have up there!"Cope Thunder","Cobra Gold", and "Northern Edge". There were a couple of them at Mountain Home for there airshow this summer and many commented on there paint schemes!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 20, 2008)

Sweet pics TT! I really like the black/grey camo job


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 20, 2008)

Cool pics TT. I agree Wildcat.........that grey/black combo looks real good.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 20, 2008)

They're all good !! Thanks' TT, for sharing..

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice paint!

TO


----------



## wilbur1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks TT awesome shots8)


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2008)

Great shots, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Nov 20, 2008)

i think i smell a new siggy comming along form these


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Those are awesome pics. A few of those will be my desktop background at some point! some of the backgrounds are great in contrast to the planes. Alaska must be something to see in fall.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2008)

Beautiful paint jobs!


----------



## rochie (Nov 20, 2008)

love the one with the blured background and the dark cammo, great pics cheers TT


----------



## Marcel (Nov 20, 2008)

I like the one with the LVA camo 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2008)

fantastic pics TT, love the Black/Grey too!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 21, 2008)

Yep, love that Black/Gray paintjob. Moutiain appears to be upside down in that one picture though


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 21, 2008)

I thought things like that only happen in Australia!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2008)

Great set of pics, nice enough to eat! Thanks for posting, TT.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Crunch (Dec 10, 2008)

Messy1 said:


> I thought things like that only happen in Australia!



 

We need that much snow first.


----------

